# Elektronikas forums >  Svina akumulatora lādēšana

## Slowmo

Gribu nedaudz izprast, kādi procesi notiek, ja neregulētu līdzstrāvu pieslēdz pie svina akumulatora. Pieņemsim, ka kā barošanas avots tiek izmantots 3 fāzu ģenerators ar taisngriezi galā. Ja pareizi saprotu, tad ģeneratoru var pa tiešo pie akumulatora slēgt un spriegums pats nokritīs līdz akumulatora spriegumam. Ja brīdī, kad spriegums sasniedzis konkrētu vērtību, piemēram 14.6V, ģeneratoru atslēdz no akumulatora, visam būtu jābūt kārtībā.
Tātad, kas īsti notiek, kad es ģeneratoru, kuram izejā bez slodzes ir, piemēram, 90V, pieslēdzu pie akumulatora. Spriegums droši vien nokrīt, jo ģenerators nespēj saražot tādu strāvu, kāda būtu nepieciešama pie tik liela sprieguma, bet tādā gadījumā, kas notiek ar ģeneratoru. Vai akumulators kā slodze nav līdzvērtīgs situācijai, kad ģeneratora izvadus savieno uz īso? Ja ģeneratoram augsts lietderības koeficients, to nebūtu iespējams pagriezt...

----------


## defs

Ir tā-uz akumulatora ir rakstītas ampērstundas.Uzlādes strāva ir 10% no šīm ampērstundam un ladē 12-14 stundas. Ja ģenerators dod 90V,tad spriegumu vajag samazinat kaut vai ar transformatoru. Virknē pie akumulatora slēdz ampermetru. Ar lielu stravu  akumulatoru var uzvarīt un piebeigt. Automašīnam uz ģeneratora ir dačiks,kas regulē ģeneratora spriegumu. Kad ģenerators tiek griezts,tad uz akumulatora ir 14V spriegums.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Priekskam transofrmatoru? Tas spriegums noteikti nokritis uz 13v, kad pieslegs pie akumulatora. Jaskatas tikai, lai nav parak liela strava.
Beefs

----------


## WildGun

Šitā daroties, Tu vari iegūt - labākajā gadījumā nokautas diodes ģenerātorā un caurumu grīdā no skābes, sliktākajā - bail pat domāt. Svina akumulatori ir spējīgi norīt visu, ko tiem dod. Ja rijamais par daudz - skābe pa gaisu, plates līkas. Elektronikā līdzīgi darbojas stabilitrons. Un gaismas diode. Tā, ka centies nu nodrošināt aķim normālus lādēšanas apstākļus un netaisi eksperimentus, ja nesaproti, ko dari.

----------


## Didzis

Ja runa iet par autiņa ģenerātoru, tad pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi mērīt uz ta spriegumu bez akumulatora. Jebkuram autiņa ģenerātoram ir pieslēgts sprieguma regulātors kurš uztur aptuveni 14,2V spriegumu uz akumulatora. Bez akumulatora neviens sprieguma regulātors nedarbojas.

----------


## WildGun

Didzi, toties gadās, ka ģenerātors darbojas bez sprieguma regulatora. Un tad ir sūdi.....

----------


## defs

Ja sprieguma regulatoram ir nokāvies tas tranzistors /kolektors-emiters uz īso/,tad tāds neko neregulē,bet dod tos lielos voltus.Tāpēc vispirms ir japārbauda tas regulators,izejā slēdzot 12V nelielas jaudas spuldzīti/kontrolei / ,bet ieejā-barošanas bloku ar regulējamu spriegumu un voltmetru.Un tad skatās,pie kāda ieejas sprieguma spuldzīte nodziest. Un tas būtu 14-14,5V.Un tikai pēc tam tādu regulatoru liekam virsū tam ģeneratoram.

----------


## Texx

Defs, Tu to raksti no savas pieredzes? Es gan neesmu neko mērījis un sprieguma regulatorus pārbaudījis,bet vai nevajadzētu drīzāk būt tā, ka sprieguma regulators, lieko spreigumu "paņem uz sevis", bet izejā visu laiku nodrošina 14,4V un spuldzītei būtu jāturpina degt.

----------


## defs

> Defs, Tu to raksti no savas pieredzes? Es gan neesmu neko mērījis un sprieguma regulatorus pārbaudījis,bet vai nevajadzētu drīzāk būt tā, ka sprieguma regulators, lieko spreigumu "paņem uz sevis", bet izejā visu laiku nodrošina 14,4V un spuldzītei būtu jāturpina degt.


  To rakstu no pieredzes. Regulators caur oglitem padod strāvu uz rotoru- ierosmei.Statoram ir 3-fāzu tinumi,kuru izejā slēgts diožu tilts /6 jaudīgas diodes uz radiatora/,no kura tiek noņemts saražotais spriegums.

----------


## Slowmo

Runa nav par automašīnas ģeneratoru. Beefs minēja, ka spriegums nokritīsies un jāierobežo tikai maksimālā strāva. Bet, ja ģenerators ir mazjaudīgs un nespēs pārsniegt maksimāli pieļaujamo strāvu, tad jau var ierobežot tikai spriegumu. Šis spriegums celcies, kad akumulators tuvosies pilnai uzlādei.
Vai varbūt var izmantot automašīnas ģeneratora regulatoru? Kā tas nosaka, kad akumulators ir pilns? Ja konstanti tiks turēti >14V, akumulators pēc uzlādes sās vārīties.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Slowmo - ja tev tas generators ir mazjaudigs, tad nav ko satraukties. Moci tik klat pie akumulatora! Galvenais pamerit stravu lai nav parak liela. 
Automasinas sprieguma reguletjas tev nederes.

pieliec paraleli kondensatoru un ieliec virkne multimetru 10A un pameri. Tikai nenodedzini multimetru!

Starpcitu - kas grieziis to generatoru?
Beefs

----------


## Jon

Iz ābeces. Akumulatoru var lādēt ar konstantu strāvu vai konstantu spriegumu. Pirmajā gadījumā nepieciešams pulkstenis vai taimeris, kas pārtrauc procesu, lai akumulators netiktu pārlādēts. Otrajā gadījumā, lādējot ar spriegumu, kas atbilst *uzlādēta* akumulatora spriegumam, process pats apstājas. Pirmā metode ir produktīvāka un ieteicama gadījumos, kad akumulators strādā pilnā uzlādes/izlādes ciklā. Otrā metode ērtāka, ja akumulators strādā bufera režīmā (auto, UPS, drošības sistēmu rezerves barošana utml.). Vienā gadījumā vajadzīgs strāvas avots, otrā - sprieguma stabilizators. Abas ierīces var samest uz pāris tranzistoriem, ja nav slinkums...

----------


## Slowmo

Ģeneratoru griezīs vēja turbīna. Ir doma uzmeistarot tādu nelielu sākumā vairāk izglītošanās nolūkos, vēlāk, ja būs labi rezultāti, arī ko lielāku, lai barotu dažādus DC patērētājus mājās (modemu, rūteri u.t.t). Jā, pie mūsu vējiem neko daudz nesaražot, bet nu vienalga, gribas pamēģināt... Paštaisīta ģeneratora lielākie izdevumi būs par magnētiem. Viss pārējais pa kapeikām sanāk (neskaitot akumulatoru).

----------


## next

Ja nedziivo Kurzemes piekrastee tad izmet no galvas un aizmirsti.
No mieraa staavosha veejrotora maz prieka.

----------


## Slowmo

Kā jau teicu, pasākums nav n-to kilovatstundu ražošanai katru dienu. Vairāk kā izglītošanās projekts. Par norisi arī te forumā painformēšu.

----------


## Girts

> Gribu nedaudz izprast, kādi procesi notiek, ja neregulētu līdzstrāvu pieslēdz pie svina akumulatora. Pieņemsim, ka kā barošanas avots tiek izmantots 3 fāzu ģenerators ar taisngriezi galā. Ja pareizi saprotu, tad ģeneratoru var pa tiešo pie akumulatora slēgt un spriegums pats nokritīs līdz akumulatora spriegumam. Ja brīdī, kad spriegums sasniedzis konkrētu vērtību, piemēram 14.6V, ģeneratoru atslēdz no akumulatora, visam būtu jābūt kārtībā.
> Tātad, kas īsti notiek, kad es ģeneratoru, kuram izejā bez slodzes ir, piemēram, 90V, pieslēdzu pie akumulatora. Spriegums droši vien nokrīt, jo ģenerators nespēj saražot tādu strāvu, kāda būtu nepieciešama pie tik liela sprieguma, bet tādā gadījumā, kas notiek ar ģeneratoru. Vai akumulators kā slodze nav līdzvērtīgs situācijai, kad ģeneratora izvadus savieno uz īso? Ja ģeneratoram augsts lietderības koeficients, to nebūtu iespējams pagriezt...


 Lai mes tev varetu ka palidzet,un nebutu jateelo  gaishregi vai mes varetu aplukot kadu shemu pec kuras tu to visu sasledz un ierices tehniskos parametrus ,ja tas ierices tiek modificetas tad isu modifikaciju aprakstu.ja runa ir par automobila generatoru tad lai saniegtu nominalos  voltus 13,2-14.4V manuprat ir nepiecieshami 2000-3500 rpm  ne par velti uz geneneratora ir vis mazaka diametra skriemelis salidzinot ar pareijiem kas tiek piedziti no klokvapstas ,

----------


## Raimonds1

Sanāca vienā izstādē parunāt ar tiem, kas tirgo un uzstāda saules un vēja ģeneratorus ar uzlādes un pārveidotāju iekārtām.  Tad nu tas akumulators nav parasts, bet tāds, kuram nemitīga uzlādes stravas maiņa sagādā mazāk problēmu un tas spēj kādus gadus 5-8  šitā funkcionēt.  Tehniskais uzdevums , kas būtu jāatrisina uzlādes ierīcei varētu būt -
1. Kaut kāda sekundāra enerģijas uzkrāšanas ierīce - kāds batcap, kas kaut vai minūtes vai pusstundas laika posmā nodrošina daudzmaz  stabilu enerģijas plūsmu.
2. Papildu patērētājs, kaut vai ūdens sildītājs, kas patērēs lieko enerģiju, kad jauda par lielu vai aķis pilns.


Kā taisīsi ģengeri - liksi auto ar regulējamu strāvu ierosmē vai taisīsi no pastāvīgajiem magnētiem epoksīda ripā? Ar ko griezīsi magnētus - ar fleksi vai abrazivo strūklu? Kā liksi spoles 1/1 vai ar nobīdi, lai sanāk sinusoīdu parklāšanās?

----------


## next

Akumulatora lietas pagaidaam atliec malaa, liidz tam veel taalu.
Iesaakumam driizaak noderees plashaa diapazonaa reguleejama slodze.
Veeja mums ir maz un taapeec uzreiz jaaaizmirst par multiplikatoriem - rotors grieziisies vienu dienu meenesii.
Taapat par sveshierosmes gjeneratoriem - ieguustamaa jauda paarsvaraa buus mazaaka nekaa vajadziigs ierosmei.
Jaataisa leengaitas gjenerators ar pastaaviigiem magneetiem un pirmkaart jaadomaa ko iesaakt ar magneetisko sakjershanos.
Parasti amatieri izveelas neodimu un "dielektrisko" statoru.
Kaa alternatiiva vareetu buut daudzfaazu gjenerators.

----------


## kabis

Tiek taisīts vertikālās vai horizontālās ass ģenerators? Man kādreiz bija doma laukos uztaisīt vertikālas ass vēja ģeneratoru, tas pēc konstrukcijas ir vienkāršāks un lētāks. Var meklēt googlē pēc VAWT. Ar mašīnas vecu ģeni man nekas nesanāca, jo uzliku kaut kādas neīstās oglītes, kas nāk kopā ar visu regulatoru. Rezultātā mašīnas ģeni ar roku nevarēja pagriezt. Visvienkāršākais ģenerators ir soļu motors, kam iekšā jau ir patstāvīgais magnēts. Tāda konstrukcija man strādāja, pieslēdzu gaismas diodes, kas visu laiku dega, kamēr bija vējš. Svarīgs moments te ir dabūt ģeneratoru, kuram ir ļoti maza berze, lai pat nelielā vējā grieztos.

----------


## Didzis

Da kāda jēga no tas mazās berzes- tādas vējdzirnaviņas kurmju biedēsanai vien sanāk  ::  . Ja jau propellers nevar pagriezt autiņa ģenerātoru ar kādiem 600W, tad nafig vispār tādu vējiekārtu vajag? Mājsaimniecībā vispar nāv ko iesakt ar vēja ģenerātoru zem 2KW. Pilnīgi pofig par berzi un zudumiem reduktorā. Nu lai 5kW ģenerātorā reduktorā pazūd kaut 1kW enerģijas(tad gan tur viss nodegs) vienalga dabūsi 4kW elektroenerģijas. Ņemot verā, ka par veju nav jāmaksā  ::  , vieglak uzlikt lielaku propelleru, nevis mocīties ar berzēm, magnētisko salipšanu, vai zudumiem reduktorā.

----------


## kabis

Offtopic: http://miljons.com/lv/6115/ Bilde garastāvokļa uzlabošanai

----------


## Raimonds1

paņemam biezsienu cauruli, ja par maz biezums, iefleksējam  ::   sametinam .........        caurules garums pret diametru x10 kā bildē
uz tās uzmetina abos galos2 plāksnes, uz kurām stiprinas horizontālas ass turbīnas spārnus un lielo zobratu

zobratu varianti - auto spararata/startera zobrata pāris, moča zobratu pāris ar ķēdi , Latgalītes Ltd reduktori, auto šrota pakaļējā tilta zobrati

un tad piemeklē spārnu variantus

----------


## next

Nu nav mums te taadu veeju kas ljautu cereet uz praktiski izmantojamiem energjijas apjomiem.
Iznjemot dazhus piekrastes rajonus.

----------


## kabis

Re kur ir Latvijas vēju karte: http://www.windenergy.lv/karte.html

----------


## ansius

rezumē, ar šo it vēts nodarboties tik piejūras pusē... ::  saules baterijas tomēr sanāk efektīvāk.

----------


## a_masiks

Visā jezgā ar alternatīvajiem dabas elektroresursiem ir pāris būtisku problēmu.
1) resursu acumirklīgās vērtības parasti nav tik lielas, lai nosegtu tekošās vajadzības
2) resursi pieejami neregulāri.
Tas uzliek papildus problēmu ar enerģijas akumulātora meklēšanu.
Lieli izdevumi - maza lietderība.
-------------------------------------
Pirms vairākiem gadiem latvijā gadījās lokāla rakstura plūdi. Kurus izsauca vētra. Vētra pārrāva latvenergo līnijas.... un pāris sīkiem hesiem pēkšņi nebija strāvas, ar ko pacelt slūžas. Rezultātā vismaz 1 dambis pārplūda un tika pārrauts. Manās acīs tas bija absurds - kā tas var būt, ka elektroenerģijas ražotājam, pie ūdens pārpilnības un patērētāju neesamības -  nav elektrības lai iedarbinātu pāris kilowatu elektromotoru??!! Tas man lika domāt, ka mazie hesi ir tikai tīri mahināciju vajadzībām celti -  viņi neražo nevienu watu elektrības, bet tikai grāmatvediski iepērk pa vienu tarifu un pārdod par dubult tarifu elektrību no latvenergo. Tikai, lai to darītu - vajadzīgs dambis un nestrādājošs aprīkojums.

Kādas diskusijas sakarā, ieskatījos wikipediā par asinhronajiem dzinējiem.... un sapratu - esmu kļūdījies!!!

Asinhronie dzinēji var strādāt kā ģenerātori, ja tos griež ātrāk, nekā viņos rotē magnētiskais lauks. BET! Viņiem ir vajadzīga šī ārējā magnētiskā lauka ierosme.
Kāds labums? Elementārs - 50Hz elektroapgādes tīklam, viena no būtiskākajām problēmām ir 50Hz sinhronizācija! Lai pieslēgtais jaudas ģenerators strādātu fāzē, nevis pretfāzē ar elektrotīklu. A šie, pārsvarā mazās jaudas ģenerātori, būs pārāk dārgi un komplicēti ar tādām fāzu-frekvenču sinhroierīcēm. A "prasts" asinhronais motors.... tur tikai jāseko, lai viņa griešanās ātrums ir lielāks, nekā teiksim - 3000 apgriezieni minūtē - ij jāslēdz klāt....

Un te būtu tā ideja - izmantot latvenergo kā neierobežotas kapacitātes akumulātoru! Tb - mums ir veinalga kādas jaudas vēja ģenerātors, kurš savu jaudu iepludina kopējā tīklā. Mēs tai pat laikā esam patērētāji, kuri šo jaudu tērē. Brīdī, kad mums jaudas vajag mazāk - mēs to dodam latvenergo, tad kad mums jaudu vajag vairāk - mēs to ņemam gan no ģenerātora, gan latvenergo. Brīdī, kad vēja naf - ģenerātoru slēdzam ārā (tas laikam būtu jādara automātiski) un tērējam tikai latvenergo jaudu. Shēma takā būtu vienkārša līdz nemaņai - prasts vienfāzu vai 3 fāzu asinhronais motors, ar kontrolieri, kurš seko apgriezieniem sekundē un atiecīgi pieslēdz vai atslēdz kopējo elektrību (nav jēgas bezvējā pašam griezt propelleri un radīt vēju - mazliet neekonomiski sanāk...) 

Pēc būtības - viss ir godīgi - enerģija netiek zagta, bet gan dota un ņemta. Tikai, sakarā ar to, ka arī dota - kopējais patēriņš samazinās.

Būtiskā problēma - ko par to domā skaitītājs? Tb - vai nav tā, ka tiek uzskaitīta tikai ienākošā enerģija, bet izejošā - ignorēta? Tad sistēmai būs lietderība tikai tik cik pats uz vietas samazini savu patēriņu. Un, protams pakārtota problēma - ko domā par to latvenergo?
Un ko par to domā tauta? (lai arī mums elektrotehniku Kokins mācīja un labi mācīja - asinhronā dzinēja raksturlīknes, kad jamais griežas ātrāk par indukcijas lauku - man prātā nav palikušas...)

----------


## Slowmo

Uj, baigi daudz sarakstījāt, kamēr biju prom no kompja. Mēģināšu pēc kārtas atbildēt.




> Lai mes tev varetu ka palidzet,un nebutu jateelo  gaishregi vai mes varetu aplukot kadu shemu pec kuras tu to visu sasledz un ierices tehniskos parametrus ,ja tas ierices tiek modificetas tad isu modifikaciju aprakstu.ja runa ir par automobila generatoru tad lai saniegtu nominalos  voltus 13,2-14.4V manuprat ir nepiecieshami 2000-3500 rpm  ne par velti uz geneneratora ir vis mazaka diametra skriemelis salidzinot ar pareijiem kas tiek piedziti no klokvapstas ,


 Nebūs tas automašīnas ģenerators, kā jau iepriekš teicu, jo tam vajag ļoti lielus apgriezienus un arī ierosmi. Tehnisko parametru vēl nekādu nav, jo nav paša ģeneratora  ::  Bet jautājumu par akumulatora lādēšanu uzdevu tikai tāpēc, lai saprastu, kā labāk konstruēt šo ģeneratoru, jo vienas fāzes vairākas spoles var saslēgt vai nu virknē, vai paraleli, attiecīgi iegūstot vai nu lielāku strāvu, vai spriegumu pie tiem pašiem apgriezieniem. Ja būs nepieciešams sprieguma regulators, tad jāmēģina notrāpīt tā, lai pie apgriezieniem, kuri ir visbiežāk, būtu jāiegūst pēc iespējas mazāks sprieguma kritums, lai pasākums efektīvāk strādātu.

----------


## Slowmo

> Kā taisīsi ģengeri - liksi auto ar regulējamu strāvu ierosmē vai taisīsi no pastāvīgajiem magnētiem epoksīda ripā? Ar ko griezīsi magnētus - ar fleksi vai abrazivo strūklu? Kā liksi spoles 1/1 vai ar nobīdi, lai sanāk sinusoīdu parklāšanās?


 Būs patstāvīgo magnētu ripa (rotors), kurš rotēs paraleli epoksīdā lējumā ievietotām spolēm (stators).
Magnētus var pasūtīt jau pareizajā lielumā un formā. Nelielāki magnētiņi maksā pāris eiro gabalā. Lielāki, ar kuru palīdzību jau kilovatus varētu ražot, jau būs vairākus desmitus eiro/gab.

----------


## Slowmo

> Tiek taisīts vertikālās vai horizontālās ass ģenerators? Man kādreiz bija doma laukos uztaisīt vertikālas ass vēja ģeneratoru, tas pēc konstrukcijas ir vienkāršāks un lētāks. Var meklēt googlē pēc VAWT. Ar mašīnas vecu ģeni man nekas nesanāca, jo uzliku kaut kādas neīstās oglītes, kas nāk kopā ar visu regulatoru. Rezultātā mašīnas ģeni ar roku nevarēja pagriezt. Visvienkāršākais ģenerators ir soļu motors, kam iekšā jau ir patstāvīgais magnēts. Tāda konstrukcija man strādāja, pieslēdzu gaismas diodes, kas visu laiku dega, kamēr bija vējš. Svarīgs moments te ir dabūt ģeneratoru, kuram ir ļoti maza berze, lai pat nelielā vējā grieztos.


 Plānota ir horizontālās ass turbīna. Kā variantu izskatīju arī vertikālās ass turbīnu, taču tur efektivitāte tipiski par 50% zemāka nekā horizontālajai asij, jo sanāk, ka daļa konstrukcijas visu laiku kustās pret vēju. Toties šķiet bija iespējams lielāks griezes moments pie maziem vējiem, kas varbūt pat būtu arī labi.

----------


## next

> Uj, baigi daudz sarakstījāt, kamēr biju prom no kompja. Mēģināšu pēc kārtas atbildēt.
> 
> Bet jautājumu par akumulatora lādēšanu uzdevu tikai tāpēc, lai saprastu, kā labāk konstruēt šo ģeneratoru, jo vienas fāzes vairākas spoles var saslēgt vai nu virknē, vai paraleli, attiecīgi iegūstot vai nu lielāku strāvu, vai spriegumu pie tiem pašiem apgriezieniem.


 Veeja energjijas funkcija ir kubiska - aatrumam pieaugot 2reiz energjija 8reiz lielaaka.
Taadu diapazonu vienkaarshiem liidzekljiem nepievaareesi.
Jaataisa sekcioneets gjenerators kura daljas tad atkariibaa no situaacijas sleegaat paraleeli vai virknee.
Bistabilie polarizeetie releji tam komutatoram buus labaakais risinaajums.

----------


## Slowmo

> Offtopic: http://miljons.com/lv/6115/ Bilde garastāvokļa uzlabošanai


 Starp citu, kaut kas līdzīgs man bija prātā, lai notestētu atdevi pie dažāda vēja ātruma, tik bail, ka nenolūzt kāda lāpstiņa un neizduras caur kapotu vai jumtu  ::

----------


## Slowmo

> Jaataisa sekcioneets gjenerators kura daljas tad atkariibaa no situaacijas sleegaat paraleeli vai virknee.
> Bistabilie polarizeetie releji tam komutatoram buus labaakais risinaajums.


 Starp citu, laba doma. Visu spoļu izvadus var aizvilkt līdz komutācijas kārbai un tad jau var kombinēt. Tik līdz tam vēl jātiek un jāsaprot, vai vispār no kā tāda būs jēga, jo vēja ātrums būs mazs un kāda lielākas brāzmas ir samērā reti.

----------


## WildGun

Kaut kur lasīju sen atpakaļ ( Lauku dzīvē, liekas ), kā viens ķeneris šitādu verķi bija uztaisījis un traktora ģeneratora bāzes. Bija kādreiz tādi melni sivēni. Tie ierosinās paši, regulātors der standarta 14-voltīgais.......

----------


## Slowmo

Jā... tur laikam jāpapēta, kādā apgriezienu diapazonā traktora ģenerators normāli strādātu, jo  visticamāk pie ļoti maziem apgriezieniem nebūs ierosmes strāvas, bet pie stipra vēja būs pārāk lieli apgriezieni.

----------


## Jon

Kāds vīrelis reiz nēsājās ar domu, ka pie maza vēja spriegumu var vienkārši uzreizināt; divkāršot vai četrkāršot. Jauda nebūs liela, bet kāda uzlāde tomēr notiks. Apgriezieniem palielinoties, automātika šo reizinātāju slēdz nost.

----------


## Raimonds1

ar trafu vai ar tranzistoriem - 

horizontālajai asij vispār vajadzētu 3 buras  :: , apli - asfalta celiņu ar 30m diametru un programmu, kas tās buras ierēvē  ::  tad arī mazos vējus varētu izmantot

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vai jūs kādreiz esat uzlādējuši un izlādējuši auto akkumulātoru? Ziniet tā volt-ampēru raksturlīknes, jauniem akkumulātoriem?
Kā var zināt, ka svina akkumulātors ir pilnīgi uzlādēts?
Vai automobīļa elektrosistēma nodrošina pareizu tā uzlādi?
Laikam tie pamati nav tomēr skaidri.

šī tēma nav par ģenerātoriem, bet par svina akkumulātora lādēšanu.   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Laikam tie pamati nav tomēr skaidri.


 Kā nu kuram   ::  .
Par svina-skābes akumulatoriem viss bija izpētīts jau pirms 100 gadiem. Pa šo laiku radušās modernākas tehnoloģijas, bet ķīmija joprojām tā pati.

----------


## Obsis

Pirms jel ko taisi attiecībā par vēja enerģētiku, minimums izlasi www.skolotajs.lv/UI/MaterialView.aspx?M ... rtalPage=0 (materiāls saucas vēja.enerģētika.pdf) - tas ir izsmeļošs apkopojums ko nedrīkst darīt un kas noteikti ir jādara - ārpus šīm robežām protams ir pilna brīvība.

----------

